# What do you think of her ?



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

Its so hard to get good photos ! How do you guys do it?

What do you think about her body condition and overall critique ? She's a purebred Nubian, 2 and a half years old. She's built taller and slimmer than her sister so I'm always feeling like she's too thin. She's just about dried up from a first time kidding, three kids.

@NigerianDwarfOwner707 this is one of them who's looking not as pink as I'd love, in case you'd like to see her body condition.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She doesn't look bad. Maybe could use a few pounds but looks fine.


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> She doesn't look bad. Maybe could use a few pounds but looks fine.


My thoughts too. I just slightly increased her alfalfa and her beet pulp to add a little oomph


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

She has a nice shiny coat, she has pronounced hips but that is normal in lactation. She looks good.

Confirmation-wise, hard to tell with the picture - but dips in the chine, then has odd elevation just before the rump. Steep rump. Hard to tell how brisket is, but looks to be lacking. Can't tell leg angle, but body capacity looks pretty good. Behind photos for udder angle and attachments would be nice.

Overall, that topline irks me but she's not bad otherwise!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I like your feed bag seat cover. 

She sure does have a very very shiny coat.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Her shiny coat is nice. I agree with @ksalvagno ..She definitely needs a few pounds. 
As far as good photos...take about 200 and choose 1 or 2...lol lol


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> I like your feed bag seat cover.
> 
> She sure does have a very very shiny coat.


Hey, thanks! I work in the dental field and we had these really old doctor stools that didn't work very well, so I took one home and reupholstered it with a feed bag. Cute, and easy to clean!


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> She has a nice shiny coat, she has pronounced hips but that is normal in lactation. She looks good.
> 
> Confirmation-wise, hard to tell with the picture - but dips in the chine, then has odd elevation just before the rump. Steep rump. Hard to tell how brisket is, but looks to be lacking. Can't tell leg angle, but body capacity looks pretty good. Behind photos for udder angle and attachments would be nice.
> 
> Overall, that topline irks me but she's not bad otherwise!!


You know, I never really noticed her topline but I'll have to see if thats consistent even when shes off the milking stand!


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Her shiny coat is nice. I agree with @ksalvagno ..She definitely needs a few pounds.
> As far as good photos...take about 200 and choose 1 or 2...lol lol


Yeah I think so too. I dropped her feed to help her dry up but I just last night decided to increase the alfalfa and the beet pulp a bit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I think it’s hard to tell when they are in the stand. Maybe have someone hold her for you? When she’s not cramped up in the stand she will look much different imo


----------

